# Which treats?



## sailorlew (Oct 8, 2006)

Tara will start her advanced obedience training next month & I would like to know what people use as hight value treats, as opposed to the run of the mill treats that I have been using up to now.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Top of the list - Hot dogs, cheddar cheese, chicken breast - especially with new exercises and attention/focus (where I can spit them from my mouth to her).

Also use Canine Carryouts - Chicken. These are soft and can be easily broken up. The link below shows another flavor, but I stick with the chicken flavor now.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.js...family&keepsr=1

There are others I switch back and forth with but this is the one I use most


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

I go to the deli and scavenge for good quality deli ends...turkey, roast beef ...and string cheese is a fav around here!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I prefer meat-based high quality dog treats (which have an added benefit in that I can leave in my training pouch without worrying that they'll get moldy. (I used to forget my cheese in my pouch and it'd get moldy







) 

My kids' favorites: 

Merrick Dehydrated Lamb Lung Large Fillets can be easily crunched into little bits. I use this most often for regular training. 

Wellness Core Meat (Jerky) Treats Venison is easily the favorite around here. I use these for introducing a new task/command. The bits are already training size, though I often break them in half once my dogs have the skill pretty well down and we're practicing (to avoid calorie overload). 

Zamboni will stand on her head for Plato's Pet Strips.

She likes the Duck and Kangaroo in particular. (I can't feed them to my other dog because he's allergic to rice, which the strips contain a little of). They're big enough to cut in half to stretch your budget, and they don't contain any funky preservatives. 

I buy some or all of these treats at any of the stand-alone or better chain pet shops around where I live. You won't find them at the pet superstores, but you should be able to find them!


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh boy, I understand the "mold" thing with cheese.
LOL I have had some serious cleaning time with my bait bag!!!

My guys don't do so well with dry or drier treats...I need them small and soft...so my baitbag has seen a lot of soap...

But, the advantage of deli ends is that I can cut them up, throw them in a ziploc bag and freeze them. That way, I don't run out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For me it's wieners and/or sausage. I've tried what i thought would be higher value stuff like cheese, or cooked liver, but the weiners and sausage always wins tops honors!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa works like crazy for her ball but really goes for hotdogs and string cheese - as long as I have put the ball away!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use sharp cheddar cheese. Most dogs seem to love it and I can stand puttig it in my mouth if need be.


----------



## sailorlew (Oct 8, 2006)

Are the hot dogs raw, or do you cook them first?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I wrap them in a towel and zapped in the micowave for about 25 sec for two dogs. 

That is probably more for me - I know folks who just use them raw so I think it's a matter of preference.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

I use chicken weiners. I don't cook them. I slice them up lengthwise twice (ie, quartered lengthwise), then chop the pieces into cubes. I package the cubes two weiners per baggie (I'm using milk bags now) and put them in the freezer ready for use anytime. Weiners are pre-cooked meat (I'll eat Schneiders raw myself, but never tried the no-name chicken weiners). The only draw back is that chicken makes the dogs grabby and toothsome.
For camping and other times when spoilage and refrigeration is a problem, I use Old Roy Semi-moist dogfood from Walmart. This is junk food, but the dogs are nuts about it. A little junkfood is okay once in a while, me and the dogs both. Old Roy travels well, but it contains corn syrup, aka sugar) so I wouldn't use it regularly in training.
These are the high value convenience treats.
More expensive suggestions, dehydrated liver and charlie bear dog treats and Roll-over.
I used to use cheese, but it turns to goo on hot days and the chicken weiners win out over everything else anyway.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you tried carrots and apples? My dogs will do anything for them lol. Leica especially loves her carrots.She prefers them over other treats







I taught her to bark on command with them


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Low fat turkey or chicken hot dogs. Cook in the microwave and cut into very small pieces (so they can be swallowed as opposed to standing there and chewing after you give the food reward).


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I use string cheese, cubed ham (cut up into smaller pieces), turkey hot dogs. I also use the Solid Gold brand Beef Jerky dog treats. Molly goes crazy for all of those


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

I use turkey or chicken hot dogs...and laughing cow cheese...hey, gotta watch their figures!!


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Milk bags, cleaned and dried of course, make great bait bag liners. If you roll the top edge half way down, it'll be just the perfect circle tube shape and will stay up and open. Just a suggestion for wet messy treats.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Someone just recently mentioned that the chalk bags rock climbers use are perfect bait bags. Has anyone used them?

(click here) 










or click here


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

no, but i use this bag
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.js...family&keepsr=1

seems similar, and i like that it attaches to my belt/pant. i never felt comfortable with the ones that go around the waist like a fanny pack.







and it closes nice with the drawstring.

but good idea, especially if they are cheaper


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Have always used hot dogs, btw I really like the climber's chalk bag... may have to scare one up on eBay.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess what a "high value" treat is depends on your dog. To some dogs, a nice tug rope or Kong are a very high value reward that can be used effectively in training. For others, it's certain food items, especially human foods like Hot Dogs.

I have a jar that has freeze-dried liver and liver treats in it that I use for a lot of training. When I need a really high-value (and small) reward, I use peanut butter on a spoon (or my finger) and fish paste because my dog absolutely LOVES those.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kaslkaosI use chicken weiners.


I didn't think a chicken weiner was big enough to use!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Cheese, hot dogs, sausages, any meaty thing like that is very high value for my dog. He doesn't care if the hot dogs are poultry based, beef based, or raccoon/pidgeon/sole of a boot based. We have some edam cheese left over from when my mom was down here. It's too strong for us, but maybe Renji will go nutso for it. 

Bottom line, when it comes to training you want to use a treat your dog will bust through walls for. Even if that means Cheetos, use it. Obviously you'd want to use something as unhealthy as that in very small quantities and only for really distracting situations, but cheeses, meats, organs, anything like that is a good idea. Something that can be cut up into tiny pieces and still hold its form and is not overly messy/sticky is ideal. Lately, I cut up a hotdog lengthwise and then again lengthwise to make fourths, then I start slicing up into small pieces. Sometimes he breathes them in so fast that he coughs them up and re-eats them, but he loves them and it works.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Yummy Chummies! Nice and fishy-smelling, but not like catfish bait like other soft treats. These have a sort of soft jerky texture. Even my picky guy will perk up for one. 
http://www.yummychummies.com/

Just don't forget and leave some in your jeans pocket, then wear the same pants to school the next day....a poor friend of mine did that once!


----------



## rob31 (Sep 10, 2010)

I go with little bits of hot dog as treats, seems to really like them.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

hot dogs and cheese are they ticket with mine


----------

